# Nos or repo quarters



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Now that im in the market for a quarter panel i would like to know what you guys sugest. Use a repoped or original quarter. Has anyone used a repro quarter. If so how was the fitment, good or did it need mojor massaging to get it to fit. It looks like opgi is the only ones that have them. I called ames and theysaid there still waiting and py doesnt have it listed in there book. I found someone selling a cut off quarter from a lemans, it needs lower patches but it looks decent. If i go with new ill have to section the rear anyway and the side grills so eighther way im cutting both. Would like to get some advise, opinions and any exsperiance anyone has


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't think anyone makes a full quarter panel for the 66/67. They do make quarter skins. I have two to go on my GTO and I think they are going to need some massaging. In the restoration gallery there are pictures of the skins being installed on a 66. You will definitely have to mod it for you car since its a 67.. Original is always better that aftermarket in my opinion.


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

They make 66/67 full quarter. 64/65 dont have full quarters which I wish they did. 

OPGI makes them and Dynacorn has them coming soon too. I dont know a lot myself about it but from my armchair I would imagine in order or preference/fit:
1-original full
2-original skin
3-full repo
4-skin repo
5-bark and glue.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

This is my '65 quarter replacement. Actually, I had a lot more than just the quarter to replace, since my door post and rocker was caved in, too. Those areas, along with the upper top section of the quarter was cut out of another '65 body shell in one piece. I'm very happy with how it turned out as there is no evidence that it's a repro quarter (I didn't do the labor though). From what I understand, any sheet metal replace that large takes some massaging to get it perfect. Here is a photo sequence.



















New quarter just hanging there:


----------

